# The Perfect Holiday Gift: 3,530 Router Bits



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

Anybody wanna go halfers, say $125,000 each?

The Perfect Holiday Gift: 3,530 Router Bits - Fine Woodworking


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Such a great deal, you can't go wrong!


----------

